# 44 Magnum Terminator



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I traded for this on a whim at the last FWB gun show. After handling it for a bit - and doing a little research on the web, I've really developed a fondness for it. The quality, fit and finish rivals any S&W -- and with the N-frame (but with a K/L frame round grip) 5-screw, pinned & recessed, no MIM features it certainly is above & beyond anything S&W produced. My understanding is that it's popularity in the '80s-'90s along with a handfull of custom short barrel 44 Magnums caused S&W to begin offering their own 3" N-frame varieties for sale.

The design of the Terminator provides for a trigger weight adjustment of 4 different weighted pulls, by rotating a cylindrical "regulation ring" that holds the hammer strut and hammer spring into the frame. The lightest trigger pull is how I have this one adjusted. Both the SA & DA pull is exceptional.

They were imported by Interarms and distributed by Lew Horton, I believe.

Evidently, the character from the TV series _Hunter_ carried one of these in seasons 3 & 4. Also, George Clooney carries a blue one in the movie _From Dusk Til Dawn_.

If you happen across one -- I say buy it on the spot! I haven't seen any recently on the auction sites, but one on Auction Arms sold for $700+ earlier ini the year - so it appears there is somewhat of a "cult" following for these...

http://www.gunauction.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=10117248

Here are some photos that I snapped of this "new-to-me" 44 Magnum revolver:










































Anyone else have one??


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Neat pistol. Looks like a great pack or boat gun!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

FlFrayedKnot said:


> Neat pistol. Looks like a great pack or boat gun!


Yep, and loaded with Magnums, Specials, or Shotshells -- it is much better than a Taurus Judge! :thumbsup:


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*But,But,But.......*

It's STILL a Spanish Astra right ?? I reckon that it is collectable. It does have it's appeal due to the bbl length. It is blued(kinda).

My opinion is this. You could have a 629 for the same price(used gun, for less). Stainless would be preferred by myself for ease of maintenance. S&W or Ruger also would be my choice for parts availability and warranty work. A 5-6" bbl would be better for shoot-ability as far as hunting goes,although for SD I would opt for the 3".

Of course these are simply my opinions and preferences. AND....... I am one of those weird sorts that add a 50Beowulf to their "gotta have" arsenal for Florida hunting.

You will have this weapon up for sale in 6 months. If you have it after deer season you can use it for hogs with me(I double dog dare ya). I'll give you a pocket full of my 44Special(250gr @ 750fps)if you feel that this gun will fire them safely.  --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

SAWMAN said:


> It's STILL a Spanish Astra right ?? I reckon that it is collectable. It does have it's appeal due to the bbl length. It is blued(kinda).
> 
> My opinion is this. You could have a 629 for the same price(used gun, for less). Stainless would be preferred by myself for ease of maintenance. S&W or Ruger also would be my choice for parts availability and warranty work. A 5-6" bbl would be better for shoot-ability as far as hunting goes,although for SD I would opt for the 3".
> 
> ...


Actually, this Terminator is Stainless - hence the INOX finish. I didn't have a tremendous amount of money in the trade I gave for this -- so it was a safe bet. I've owned a PC 629 Carry Comp previously -- and this Astra has a better SA & DA trigger (plus no MIM parts like the present-day S&Ws).

I've got both a S&W 29 Classic DX in 5" (for sale on this forum) for a collector, as well as a Dan Wesson 744 with 4" and 6" barrels for hunting use. This Terminator is strictly a self defense/truck/woods-beater type of gun. The guy I traded with makes kydex IWB holsters -- so he graciously fashioned one for me as part of the deal.

Could this become trade stock in the future? Possibly, as I have very few firearms that I'll *never* part with...the others I hold onto lightly until something else I fancy comes along.

I expect I'll hang onto this one for a while -- so I'll take you up on your hog hunting offer. I've got plenty of Magnum and Special fodder available too! I personally think this Astra is just as strong if not stronger than the N-frame S&Ws - but not as strong as the Dan Wessons or Rugers.

The size and weight actually makes this little hand cannon realistic for carry as a CCW -- although I doubt I would do so on a regular basis, as I prefer my G29SF for that purpose... The previous owner had installed some thinner/smaller Uncle Mikes rubber boot grips on this beast -- so I've put them back on to aid in concealability.


----------



## adayton (Mar 30, 2012)

*reply to Scubapro --Interarms Astra Terminator*

{I deleted some stuff here so it wasn't so long...}
The design of the Terminator provides for a trigger weight adjustment of 4 different weighted pulls, by rotating a cylindrical "regulation ring" that holds the hammer strut and hammer spring into the frame. The lightest trigger pull is how I have this one adjusted. Both the SA & DA pull is exceptional.

They were imported by Interarms and distributed by Lew Horton, I believe.

Evidently, the character from the TV series _Hunter_ carried one of these in seasons 3 & 4. Also, George Clooney carries a blue one in the movie _From Dusk Til Dawn_.

If you happen across one -- I say buy it on the spot! I haven't seen any recently on the auction sites, but one on Auction Arms sold for $700+ earlier ini the year - so it appears there is somewhat of a "cult" following for these...

http://www.gunauction.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=10117248

Here are some photos that I snapped of this "new-to-me" 44 Magnum revolver:


Anyone else have one??[/QUOTE]

Scubapro,
I ran across this forum in a google search for the Interarms Astra 44 Mag...
I also have one and have had it for close to 20 years... I learned something about the weapon by reading your post and wanted to thank you... I didn't realize that the trigger pull was adjustable... guess I didn't inspect it thoroughly enough...  ... 
Anyway, I had a question. I didn't get the manual for mine and wondered if you had one. I would certainly pay you something if you had one and just wanted to scan it for me. 
BTW, mine is a blued finish and it is in pristine condition...(I don't get to the range much and have only probably shot 50 or 60 rounds through it since I have had it... I keep it close to me in the house for security. (used to live on a houseboat and it was always by my bedside...)
Thanx in advance even if you don't have the manual...
I think I am going to do some reading on the forum here and maybe I'll learn a little more...
Allan Dayton


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Allan, welcome to the forum! I sent you a PM with a link to a manual that should be helpful to you.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

I liked the way Clooney used the revolver in the movie. But I liked the dancer better!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Now that would make the perfect backup/club carry gun for me! NOT gonna pay $700 for it though!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Try some Remington UMC 180gr FP ammo in it, should make quite a fireball and boom in that short of a barrel.

Rick


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*astra*

I have always thought astra's were overlooked, had 1 0r 2 in the past and were quite nice weapons, quality fit and finish, and good shooters.
Scuba you have great taste in weaponery. I have admired most all you have posted! But I can't help notice, I believe you are up to about a 1 a week habit and possibly look into a therapy group such as the one I joined . A.S.P.W.B.T.M.G. (assocation supporting people who buy too many guns) just kidding keep it up, they have to be good investments if the goons don't drop from helicopters and snatch them all up.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

It was a great revolver! It sold on gunbroker a few months ago...for $900!!!


----------

